# Will einen Miniteich anlegen



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich bin ganz frisch hier und erbitte gleich eure Hilfe:
Ich möchte auf meinem Balkon einen Miniteich anlegen in einem Holztrog, Maße ca. 52cm Durchmesser und spätere Wassertiefe 20cm.

Als Pflanzen hab ich mir (unter Hilfe von nymphaion) folgendes gedacht:
Unterwasser: __ Wasserhahnenfuß
Seerose: __ Laydekeri Lilacea
Sumpfzone: __ Schwanenblume/__ Blumenbinse
und Kleiner __ Rohrkolben

Zuerst müssen wir noch den Trog mit Teichfolie auskleiden, erfolgt in den nächsten Tagen. Dann soll es los gehen (naja, erst will ich noch die Pflanzen bestellen).

Ich hab mir schon einiges angelesen, aber bitte euch noch um eure Meinung:

Pflanzenauswahl: Sind das zu viele Pflanzen für das doch relativ kleine Gefäß ? Sollte ich auf eine der Sumpfpflanzen verzichten?

Anpflanzen:
Körbe: Ja oder nein? Ich denke, in dem kleinen Gefäß ist eine Korbpflanzung vielleicht günstiger, oder? Oder sollte ich zumindest die Seerose direkt pflanzen?? 
Substrat: Hab jetzt hier gelesen, dass ihr "Verlegesand" empfiehlt. Bekomme ich das z.B. bei OBI? "Spielsand" (stand auf der Packung) hab ich schon gesehen - kann ich diesen auch verwenden? Auch für die Seerosen? Auf der Packung "Teicherde" stand nichts von Torf, sondern "für Seerosen geeignet" und dass es aus Sand und Ton besteht.
Brauch die Seerose noch extra Dünger?

Überwintern:
Über die Laydekeri hab ich gelesen, dass es ihr nichts ausmacht, wenn der Wurzelstock durchfriert. Deswegen hatte ich eigentlich vor, den Kübel im Winter auf dem Balkon zu belassen (wohne in Norddeutschland, unsere Winter sind nicht so streng). Wenn ich ihn an die Hauswand schiebe, die restlichen Blumenkübel als Schutz drumherum stelle, evtl. noch etwas abdecke oder ummantel, könnte es dann nicht klappen?
Es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Seerose, die anderen Pflanzen sind ja nicht so teuer und könnten im nächsten Jahr nachgekauft werden.
Alternative Keller: Ist das nicht zu dunkel? Unser Keller ist auch relativ warm (finde ich). 
Alternative Wintergarten: Ist hell, aber bei sonnigen Tagen natürlich auch entsprechend warm.
Wie darf die maximale Temperatur sein zum überwintern? Macht es den Pflanzen etwas aus, wenn einige Tage höhere Temperaturen (bei sonnigen Tagen im Wintergarten) herrschen?

So, ich glaub, das wars erstmal. 
Ich danke euch vielmals für eure hoffentlich regen Beiträge...
Tina.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallöchen,

hast du nicht eine chance diese in der garage unterzubringen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

na ich denke da wirst du was vom Miniteichspezialisten Steeve hören.... 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tina,
hört sich schonmal gut an!!!!

Ich würde die Pflanzen alle in Plastiktöpfe setzen,nicht in Körbe,..da wird dir jedes Mal beim Umstellen Erde ausgeschwmmt..
nimmt für die Seerose nen Container von 30cm Durchmesser..
für die anderen sollte 20cm reichen...
Über Winter könntest du den Kübel gut an die Wand schieben,aber am besten vorher mit Noppenfolie 2-3 Mal einwickeln...das sollte reichen..
Du kannst auch gut über Sommer Wasserhyazinthen,oder __ Wassersalat auf das Wasser setzen...

Die Teicherde kannst du getrost im Laden lassen,..viel zu teuer...
Für die Seerose reicht auch der Verlegesand,der gut mit Langzeitdünger versehen ist..oder du nimmst Mutterboden..
Wegen der Winterhärte der Seerose müsste ich nochmal nachschauen..oder Werner sagt was dazu..absolut winterhart ist die N.tetragona..die kleinste Seerose überhaupt..sie blüht weiß.

Ich hoffe,ich habe erstmal alle Fragen geklärt...sonst kannst du natürlich gerne nachfragen!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten  :razz: !

Eine Garage haben wir zwar, aber da passt das Auto kaum noch rein (und das liegt nicht an dessen Größe), also sieht die Möglichkeit eher schlecht aus. Naja, bis zum Überwintern ist es ja auch noch ein bißchen hin...

Steeev: Meinst du einen ganz normalen Plastikpott, wo z.B. gekaufte Pflanzen drin stecken?

Mutterboden krieg ich eher nicht, und wegen diesem ominösen Verlegesand (hat den wirklich schon mal jemand im Laden gekriegt? Weiß nicht, wo hier das nächste Kieswerk ist, da fände ich es dann doch unproblematischer, einen Sack Teicherde zu kaufen) schau ich mich heute mal im Baumarkt um.

Der Tipp mit den sehr robusten, winterharten Seerosen kommt von seerosen.de (ohne dafür Werbung machen zu wollen). Und von denen gefällt mir die L. halt am besten...


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hallo,
ich finde, das es zu viele pflanzen sind, da dein gefäss doch recht klein ist.
lass es bei einer seerose und vielleicht ne binse oder __ hechtkraut und ne unterwasserpflanze. dann ist schon kaum wasser zu sehen.
ich würde nur die seerose im plastikkübel lassen und die anderen in sand setzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

lass es lieber mit der Teicherde, sonst hast du später eine grüne Algensuppe.

Vieleicht gibt es ja in der nähe eine Baustelle wo du mal fragen kannst ob du ein par Eimer sand bekommst. Es muss nicht unbedingt Verlegesand sein. Normaler Sand zur Mörtelherstellung geht auch.

Wegen der Seerosen gukst du hier:http://www.nymphaion.de/


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

das Überwintern sollte kein Problem sein. Bei den roten winterharten Seerosen ist im Stammbaum nichts enthalten, was nicht aus unseren Breiten stammt (bei den gelben sieht das anders aus). Wir haben bei uns so ein paar Mörteltröge rumstehen mit 'Mutter's Findelkindern'. Meine Mutter sammelt nämlich alles an Seerosen vom Komposthaufen, das ich wegwerfe. Das sind dann meistens winzigste Rhizomstücke. Sie pflanzt sie in besagte Mörteltröge, und da wachsen sie dann. Weil ich die Überwinterungsplätze für meine Lotosblumen brauche, bleiben die Tröge dann ungeschützt im Freien stehen. Es werden auch jedes Jahr mehr - das ist ein Spiel ohne Grenzen. Ich habe schon überlegt, ob ich nicht alles häkseln soll, bevor ich es auf den Komposthaufen werfe, sonst versinken wir hier noch in Seerosenfindelkindern. Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: es ist noch nie eine Seerose in diesen Trögen im Winter kaputt gegangen. Alle standen ungeschützt im Freien, auch bei Temperaturen um die - 20 ° C. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

War heute mittag im Baumarkt und alles was ich da gesehen habe war Basalt Fugensand (oder so ähnlich).
Bin sandtechnisch schon ein bißchen gefrustet. Vielleicht probier ich es mit dem Spielsand, den ich letztens in einem anderen Baumarkt gesehen hab. Naja, und die Gefäßfrage muss ich noch klären.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
es kann doch nicht so schwer sein etwas Sand zu bekommen.
Wohnst du in Oldenburg Schleswig-Holstein ? Dann würd ichs mal mit einem Strandbesuch probieren.  8) 
Andernfalls muß es doch irgendwo in der Nähe einen Baggersee oder so was geben. Einen Baustoffhändler (kein Baumarkt) wirts doch wohl auch geben oder werden bei Euch die Häuser noch aus Lehm gebaut ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Habe gehört (noch nicht selbst ausprobiert), dass es Spielsand mit genau dem richtigen Lehmanteil geben soll ("backt" sehr gut).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
zum einpflanzen kannst du wirklich die Plastiktöpfe nehmen,indenen man auch andere "normale" Pflanzen kauft,sollten aber wie gesagt groß genug sein...

Ich pflanze fast alles in 20cm Töpfe..und es wächst und wächst...

Wieso ist es denn schwierig bei euch Mutterboden zu bekommen??

Der Spielsand kann stark trüben...wen ich in meinen Pötten mal etwas umsetze dauert es meistens 3Tage,bis alles wieder klar ist...
Sand vom Strand würde ich nicht nehmen,da darin bestimmt Salze usw. vom Meer enthalten sind...

Was mir auch zu bedenken gibt sind Silkes Argumente,sind doch reichlich viele Pflanzen für den kleinen Trog,auch ist er mit 20cm ziemlich niedrig..
Könntest du da nicht 2 übereinander basteln???

Weil bei 20cm Tiefe bekommst du keinen gescheiten Topf für eine Seerose...

__ Hechtkraut kann auch ziemlich wuchtig werden,bei mir nimmt es einen kompletten Trog ein.
Die __ Schwanenblume könnte gehen..sonst kann man auch wie gesagt,gut Schwimmpflanzen auf die Wasseroberfläche setzen..


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Tut mir leid, falls ich mich etwas duselig anstelle. Ich war allerdings gestern dazu fähig, in den Gelben Seiten nach Baustoffhändlern zu gucken und werde es da die Tage mal probieren.

Auf den kleinen __ Rohrkolben werde ich verzichten.
Vielleicht auch eine andere Unterwasserpflanze nehmen, die nicht auch noch Blüten bekommt.

Topf für die Seerose wird wirklich ein Problem.

Der Kübel ist soweit vorbereitet, ich versuche mal ein Bild als Attachment anzuhängen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tinamuh,

Topf für die Seerose ist überhaupt kein Problem. In den Baumschulen werden passende Töpfe für kleinere Bäume verwendet ('Baumschulcontainer'), die haben einen Durchmesser von 20 - 30 cm, sind etwa genauso hoch und aus weichem Plastik. Wenn Du eine Baumschule in der Nähe hast, dann bekommst Du vielleicht einen kaputten geschenkt, ansonst fallen die auch bei jedem an, der sich einen Baum oder Strauch gekauft hat. Der Topf ist so noch zu hoch, aber Du kannst ihn ganz leicht mit einem Messer oder der Gartenschere auf die passende Höhe schneiden. Er sollte ungefähr so hoch wie breit sein, eher etwas niedriger. Fertig ist die ganze Sache.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Und die Seerose ist dann nicht zu hoch, wenn ich sie noch ein einen Topf setze (wie tief muss sie denn rein, in den Topf?) ? Ich hab ja nur eine Wassertiefe von 20cm, wenn sie jetzt noch im Topf ist, wird es ja entsprechend weniger für die Seerose sein. Reicht es dann für die Laydekeri?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Jetzt verstehe ich: der Kübel ist vom oberen Rand bis zum Boden nur 20 cm hoch?  Dann reicht es natürlich nicht mehr. Wenn Du die Laydekeri willst, dann braucht sie ab Oberkante Pflanzgefäß noch rund 30 cm Wasserstand. Es ginge auch mit 20 cm, schaut aber nicht mehr so gut aus.

Wenn Du nur 20 - 10 cm Wasserstand ab Oberkante Pflanzgefäß anbieten kannst, dann solltest Du auf eine andere Sorte wechseln, z.B. Nymphaea tetragona (wurde schon vorgeschlagen, glaube von Steeeve) oder Nymphaea 'Solfatare'.

Das absolute Minimum für das Pflanzgefäß ist bei größeren Seerosen 10 cm Höhe, aber da mußt Du dann sehr gut mit Dünger füttern. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Es ginge auch mit 20 cm, schaut aber nicht mehr so gut aus.



Inwiefern ??



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du nur 20 - 10 cm Wasserstand ab Oberkante Pflanzgefäß anbieten kannst, dann solltest Du auf eine andere Sorte wechseln, z.B. Nymphaea tetragona (wurde schon vorgeschlagen, glaube von Steeeve) oder Nymphaea 'Solfatare'.



Ich möchte keine weiße Seerose! Und bei den kleinen Blüten kommt auch nicht mehr so das Seerosen-Feeling auf. Da würde ich dann lieber ganz verzichten.
Die Solfatare ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Es schaut nicht mehr gut aus, weil die Blätter dann nicht mehr auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegen, sondern sie bilden einen unordentlichen 'Haufen' und stehen nach allen Richtungen. Wenn der Haufen zu groß wird, dann verstecken sich sogar die Blüten unter den Blättern. Das ist dann eindeutig auch nicht das Seerosenfeeling.

Wenn es nicht unbedingt eine Seerose sein muß, dann kannst Du es auch mit einer __ Seekanne (Nymphoides peltata) probieren. Die bildet Schwimmblätter wie eine kleine Seerose und blüht mit einfachen gelben Blüten. Die Blütenblätter sind mit kleinen Fransen gesäumt, was sehr nett aussieht. Erstaunlicherweise ist die Pflanze ein Enziangewächs, meines Wissens das einzige das im Wasser wächst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Wie sieht es denn mit "__ Aurora" aus, die laut Werner's Tabelle eine Wassertiefe ab 10cm benötigt? 
Ich hätte gern eine Seerose, da diese so lange blühen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

__ Aurora ist kein absoluter Zwerg, wächst aber sehr langsam. Wenn Du sie alle paar Jahre teilst und wieder ein kleines Teilstück davon pflanzst, dann funktioniert es. Sonst wird sie im Lauf der Jahre zu groß.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

wow,  

so sollen meine beiden seekannen auch aussehen. habe sie vor 2 wochen eingesetzt


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

*Bestellt!*

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Entscheidungs-Hilfe.
Habe soeben bei Werner bestellt (wo auch sonst  :razz: ).
Ich werd es jetzt mal mit "__ Aurora" probieren, sowie mit dem __ Wasserhahnenfuß und einer __ Schwanenblume.
Versuch macht kluch...
Werde euch über die weitere Entwicklung auf dem Laufenden halten.
Bis die Pflanzen da sind, muss ich noch den Sand organisieren...

Gruß
Christina.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Heute ist meine Lieferung von Werner gekommen, wie ich gerade telefonisch erfahren habe  :freude: !
Das ging ja wirklich schnell. Dabei wollte ich mich erst heut um Sand und Gefäß kümmern. Jetzt aber hurtig!!!
Aber erstmal Feierabend machen und ab nach Hause.
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*Miniteich ist fertig*

Haben den ganzen restlichen Tag auf dem Balkon gewuppt. Aber zunächst waren wir noch Füllsand holen (oh Wunder, haben wir tatsächlich problemlos beim Baustoffhandel bekommen) und Kies, dann nochmal nach Pflanzgefäßen geguckt und Düngekegel gekauft. 
Dann gings los. Den ganzen Verlauf könnt ihr euch in meinem Album angucken. 
Zwischendurch musste ich doch nochmal Werner anrufen, weil ich nicht wusste, wie der __ Wasserhahnenfuß zu pflanzen ist    . Hoffe, der eingegebene Sand reicht ihm (ca. 5 cm), siehe Fotos.

Tja, wahrscheinlich wird es eine pippiwarme, algenverseuchte Brühe, in der sich nur die Mückenlarven so richtig wohl fühlen. Die Seerose wird übers Ziel hinausschießen und der Wasserhahnenfuß mangels Sand eingehen. Aber immerhin hab ich es versucht!

Das erste Tierchen ist schon da: eine Wasserschnecke reiste im Paket mit. Die tut doch nichts, oder?

Danke nochmal an euch alle. Ich wurde ernst genommen, auch wenn ich nur eine Wasserpfütze mein eigen nenne. Aber jeder hat ja mal klein angefangen....

Tina.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

hallo tina,
na dann wünsch ich dir viel erfolg!
sei optimistisch! 
gegen allzuviele algen kannst du ja vielleicht später noch __ hornkraut reintun.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

@Tinamuh: Du, die Schnecke beißt nicht, keine Sorge  

Ich finde, da sind richtig klasse aus und wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit - wird schon werden!


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Da ist man mal vier Tage nicht da und was ist? Alles gedeiht prächtig und hat einen gar nicht vermisst  :? :
Mein __ Wasserhahnenfuß blüht!!  : !
Zumindest der scheint sich schon akklimatisiert zu haben.
Die __ Schwanenblume und die Seerose zeigen noch keinen Willen zum Weiterwachsen....
Naja, ich übe mich weiter in Geduld....

Tina.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
ich denke, es wird mal Zeit von meinem Mini-Teich zu berichten.
Die große Pracht werde ich wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr bekommen.
Der __ Wasserhahnenfuß macht sich ganz gut, hatte auch einige Blüten präsentiert. 
Die __ Schwanenblume ist angegangen und hat 4-5 neue Blätterchen bekommen.
Meine Mini-__ Aurora lässt sich Zeit mit dem Wachsen... Die vier Blätterchen, die zu Beginn dran waren haben sich nicht weiter entwickelt. Seit letzter Woche ist auch nur noch ein Blättchen dran. (Warum bloß?) Allerdings kommen aus dem Rhizom (das entweder gewachsen ist, oder nach oben kommt) 3-4 neue Blättchen, so ca. 3mm groß....
Ob das so alles normal ist und sie einfach Anlaufschwierigkeiten hat oder ich doch ein schwaches Exemplar erwischt habe??

Es tummeln sich ziemlich viele __ Schnecken im Wasser - wo die bloß alle her kommen? Scheinen sich aber nicht für die Pflanzen zu interessieren.

Die Algen halten sich übrigens einigermaßen in Grenzen.

Für nächstes Jahr habe ich schon eine alte Zinkwanne aus Opa's Garten gesichert   !

So sieht das aus - nicht ganz, wie ich mir vorgestellt habe, aber vielleicht wirds ja was im nächsten Jahr. Darf halt nicht zu ungeduldig sein, oder??

Gruß
Tina.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo, heute noch einmal Neuigkeiten von meinem Teich:
Habe von Werner vor 5 Wochen eine neue Seerose bekommen, da meine anscheinend partout nicht anwachsen wollte....
Die neue hatte sogar schon Wurzeln  :razz:  und nach 3 Wochen schon 3 Blätter an der Wasseroberfläche. Endlich tut sich was am "Teich"! Hoffe, alles gut über den Winter zu kriegen und mich dann im nächsten Jahr an der Blütenpracht erfreuen zu können....
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------

